# vocal cord dysfunction



## mamacase1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Can someone tell me what ICD9 code you would use for vocal cord dysfunction?


----------



## preserene (Oct 15, 2010)

VCD  comprises a broad spectrum of symptoms and diseases .So it Is better we have more info of your case for coding purposes, since we do not have a gross specific code to the term.
Vocal cord dysfunction (VCD), is also commonly known as paradoxical vocal fold motion, can be characterized as an abnormal adduction of the vocal cords during the respiratory cycle (especially during the inspiratory phase) that produces airflow obstruction at the level of the larynx.
Various types, depending on its cause and presentation like VCD Familial ( otherwise calledLABD, has been identified as tending to occur in family members. A familial cause may be from a common environmental influence or may be genetic).,  Congenital 748.2 or 748.3, or Dysphonia of  clericorum 784.49,, functional 300.11 , Psycho somatic 306.1, Spastica 478.79, Stenosis of Larynx 478.74, Spasm of larynx, 478.75  Sluttering of Vocal cord/ (Spastic Dystonia  307.0 and so on.
 Other causes such as an inlet patch of heterotopic gastric mucosa in the upper esophagus11 and exposure to agents such as glutaraldehyde  and chlorine inhalation by swimmers or divers like factors.
Or rare types of  Asthma -- Rare Types,Allergies -- Rare Types ,COPD -- Rare Types,Emphysema -- Rare Types ,Chronic Bronchitis -- Rare Types ,Lung Cancer -- Rare Types, Sinusitis -- Rare Types, Cystic Fibrosis -- Rare Types ,Obstructive Sleep Apnea -- Rare Types .
If we  cannot  find a cause or / or relate /cannot locate or associate with symptoms and signs , no other choice but for 478.x series.
I do not know whether this is befinicial but I post it anyway!
Thank you for tuning in!


----------



## surender (Oct 19, 2010)

I am leaning towards 478.5, Other diseases of vocal cords.


----------



## elenax (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree with Surender


----------

